
3D-printed gun website yanks CAD files after federal judicial order - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/3d-printed-gun-website-yanks-cad-files-after-federal-judicial-order/
======
angersock
Yeah, this such a colossal mess.

The thing is, if Wilson is not allowed to publish this information, it is a
huge blow against freedom of speech and common-sense.

